

This 27-Year-Old Made Millions Riding the Death Spirals of Penny Stocks - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-12/josh-sason-made-millions-from-penny-stock-financing

======
nextw33k
I am not sure how this cannot be seen as insider trading or market
manipulation?

You buy stock through a loan. That loan is going to take time to have an
impact on the business and therefore the stock value (I assume the trick is in
the timing of the granting of the loan and when dividend are handed out). In
the short term they drive down the price of the stock through dumping, hoping
to get it as low as possible. Keeping enough of a ratio to make it a massive
win.

Knowing more than other penny stock investors because they granted a loan to
the company. They are more like an investor than a creditor.

------
therobot24
had to lol at this: "Sason came up with a plan to import sand from Israel and
sell it as a collectible called 'Sand from the Holy Land.'"

~~~
ChuckMcM
My favorite was the guy selling air from LA as "Official Hollywood Smog", and
the shipping on bottles of air is a lot less than that of sand!

